# Heading to California



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well finally got orders out of here in April, but for the first time in 12 years I wont be stationed near salt water which is a bummer. So before I leave I was hoping to get my first Pensacola Offshore trip. I hope someone can help me out. I am willing to help with any expenses.


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

Where are you heading in CA? I just left 2 years ago from northern CA and fished all 26 years I was there, might be able to turn you on to some good fishing spots


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be getting stationed in Lemoore, not much of fishing from what I am reading on the ole internet. Which sucks cause I grew up 20 years on the water in deep south texas, then got stationed in Virginia beach for 9 years, then here for the past 2 1/2...now the middle of now where


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

Your right about that! That place will be cooking in the summer, I would head for the hills.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im use to heat, just not use to no saltwater nearby


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

We were stationed there back in the mid 70's...we used to go to the mountains and trout fish...we used to fish for stripers in the California Aquaduct....slip Carolina rigs and frozen anchovies for bait....kinda like cigar minnows.....the Aquaduct is west of base if I remember correctly.....anyway.....best of luck!


----------

